# Sustanon 750mg review



## bigalex (Dec 10, 2017)

its quite good its hard to explain though like after one week my lifts increased dramatically..

and with the slow esters now im on week 5 they're starting to work now in with actually growing its the best of both worlds..

first u get strength increase after week one and so on then the slow esters kicking in play alot of the role of building the muscle now so ur strength cached up with gains..
so it gets better over time my muscles day by day get more tight and hard..

and this is my first cyle ever im running it at 750mg a week and i havent gotten any negative sids at all and alot of people say to stick at 500 but everyone is different.. slow esters play a role to not have any sides or atleast less sides


give a multi Esther test next time guys and you'll see what i mean


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2017)

If this is your first cycle why are you comparing it or calling it superior to a single ester? Please try and explain how it's better than running either prop alone or undecanoate alone or cypionate alone?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah I've ran sustanon plenty of times in the past. No difference here.  After one week your lifts increased dramatically? This guy. 1st post too


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 10, 2017)

"first u get strength increase after week one..."


Lost me right here, Mate. 


Welcome to UGB.


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 10, 2017)

If you’re prone to high estrogen stay the fuk away from sustanon.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 10, 2017)

Explain why there is less sides with slow esters too please. We'll  all wait patiently for your response.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 10, 2017)

bigalex said:


> ur strength cached up



I’m still stuck on “cached”.
I’m picturing a past-tense version of, “cash me outside”.
I thought it would have been “caught”, but wtf do I know about the English language these days?


----------



## tinymk (Dec 10, 2017)

Hmm
I wasnt impressed with sust at any dose. Starting with the old Organon redi-jects. Welcome to the board...


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 10, 2017)

SMFH!! At least act like you know what your talking about and don’t just ramble on. Shit quite some Wikipedia shit for god sakes but no you just went full on retard....


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 10, 2017)

Chaos501 said:


> SMFH!! At least act like you know what your talking about and don’t just ramble on. Shit quite some Wikipedia shit for god sakes but no you just went full on retard....



never go full retard...
dude is tripping,  I'll stick to.the new rules and be polite and just say welcome?


----------



## Beezy (Dec 10, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> never go full retard...
> dude is tripping,  I'll stick to.the new rules and be polite and just say welcome?



Now I’ll be hearing the “Booty Sweat” song in my head for a week!


----------



## bigalex (Dec 10, 2017)

looool u guys are crazy ****s! i like it!

here the update i got ripped off

even my friend suspected the sustanon was under-dosed 
cause we are using it same time its called max pro sust 250 i couldn't get any real info about max pro chemicals and not even reviews so i upped the dose to eod which equals nearly 1 gram but id say id say 750mgs cause of it be underdosed



so far so good man no sides yet got ais on hand ..

i keep u guys updated!
thanks


----------



## Beezy (Dec 10, 2017)

bigalex said:


> looool u guys are crazy ****s! i like it!
> 
> here the update i got ripped off
> 
> ...



Hahaha!
I had to give you your first “Thanks” for doubling down and somehow going fullER retard. 
I didn’t know it was possible, but there it is, right in front of my hungover eyes.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 10, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> never go full retard...
> dude is tripping,  I'll stick to.the new rules and be polite and just say welcome?


 Oh my bad wasn’t aware.... Hello and welcome to the board. You will always get the truth here.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 10, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Now I’ll be hearing the “Booty Sweat” song in my head for a week!



don't fprget the bustanut bars. al pacino llloves tha pussy! one of my favorite movies


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 10, 2017)

I cant read the font but it sounds like you might be retarded. Go get em tiger!


----------



## bigalex (Dec 10, 2017)

bump! any other opinions??


----------



## bigalex (Dec 10, 2017)

how the **** do i fix the font?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2017)

bigalex said:


> looool u guys are crazy ****s! i like it!
> 
> here the update i got ripped off
> 
> ...



Ok so... 

First cycle 

Incredible gains right off the bat and things are just getting good at week 5.

Then...

It's very underdosed.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 10, 2017)

I took half a cc of Sust last week.  The vial had mold growing inside along with a few orange colored pubes.  But I am happy to report my strength is through the roof, and my balls have never looked fuller.....Thanks Ginger Labs


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 10, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I took half a cc of Sust last week.  The vial had mold growing inside along with a few orange colored pubes.  But I am happy to report my strength is through the roof, and my balls have never looked fuller.....Thanks Ginger Labs



spit out my fukkin coffee


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 11, 2017)

if your really taking that much here in a week your E levels are going to be out the roof and your going to grow man boobs but hey your bench should be up 300% at the rate your going!!!


----------



## bigalex (Dec 11, 2017)

the thing is im 6 and half weeks in and i got no acne oily skin or even a light gyno ..yet..lets see if it stays that way
thanks cause


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2017)

bigalex said:


> the thing is im 6 and half weeks in and i got no acne oily skin or even a light gyno ..yet..lets see if it stays that way
> thanks cause



your e2 levels can be sky high without those symptoms. Trust me, I know first hand.


----------



## bigalex (Dec 11, 2017)

Jin said:


> your e2 levels can be sky high without those symptoms. Trust me, I know first hand.


can you give me an example?


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2017)

bigalex said:


> can you give me an example?


 Yes. My e2 was triple the top of the range and I had neither oily skin nor gyno.

High e2 can manifest itself in other ways. Lethargy, frequent urination (especially at night), high blood pressure and water retention. Low sex drive. No morning wood.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sounds like someone might need to do a little more research.


----------



## bigalex (Dec 11, 2017)

Jin said:


> Yes. My e2 was triple the top of the range and I had neither oily skin nor gyno.
> 
> High e2 can manifest itself in other ways. Lethargy, frequent urination (especially at night), high blood pressure and water retention. Low sex drive. No morning wood.



so how much arimidex should i take if i pin e3d equaling to 750mg sustanon cause im getting really bloated and im not eating shit especially in my stomach is where the bloat what du recommend will proviron help or some nolva for abit?? or different dosage of arimidex
thanks


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 11, 2017)

Simple..... just do research and ask the appropriate questions before taking action.


----------



## bigalex (Dec 12, 2017)

ok im gnna add proviron 100mg ed cause im 105 kilos for my bloat and wanna get dryer
should i still run arimidex eod 0.50 or stop it till i notice side effect and then take it
thanks pls have patience guys im researching as much as i can 
im sorry if i come of too stupid


----------



## bigalex (Dec 12, 2017)

also im pining 2 times a week now of 250mg so 500mg weekly!


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2017)

bigalex said:


> so how much arimidex should i take if i pin e3d equaling to 750mg sustanon cause im getting really bloated and im not eating shit especially in my stomach is where the bloat what du recommend will proviron help or some nolva for abit?? or different dosage of arimidex
> thanks





bigalex said:


> ok im gnna add proviron 100mg ed cause im 105 kilos for my bloat and wanna get dryer
> should i still run arimidex eod 0.50 or stop it till i notice side effect and then take it
> thanks pls have patience guys im researching as much as i can
> im sorry if i come of too stupid





bigalex said:


> also im pining 2 times a week now of 250mg so 500mg weekly!



All you need to control e2 is more AI. Proviron isn't an Ai. I'd just skip it and up your adex dose. 

Definitely dont one stop taking your adex. 

You should do do your research before you experiment. 

Nobody can can tell you how much Ai you need. It's individual. You really need blood work and experience to know what dose works for you.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 13, 2017)

I would suggest aromasin..... from my experience and a little knowledge it seems to be the best.


----------



## bigalex (Dec 15, 2017)

*check it out guys
sory for being an idiot but u guys rip people new ones lol all good!
i lowered my dose of sustanon to 500mg weekly
i addedd proviron cause i can get em here real cheap in greece only 3 euros pharmacy grade and thought might help with some bloat and vascularity 
also i take arimdex eod .50

Started October 27
Finish February 27
3 weeks after last pin I start pct for a month

Cycle 4 months
Sustanon 500mg weekly 2 shots
proviron 100mg ed till end of cycle (im liking the 100mg if i notice anything i can go lower)
Arimidex 0.50 eod 

Pct
Novaldex 40/40/20/20
clomid if needed

also u guys were right i need some patience now im week 6 and half and im starting to feel it!!
thanks u
sorry for the black font*


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks good. You should get test levels and e2 checked after 3 weeks of the new protocol. To make sure your gear is legit and your adex is dosed correctly. 

In the states you can get private blood work. Dunno about Greece.


----------



## bigalex (Dec 15, 2017)

cant get shit here lol
u reckon i should dose arimdex on my 2 pin days of e3d? 0.50mg


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2017)

bigalex said:


> cant get shit here lol
> u reckon i should dose arimdex on my 2 pin days of e3d? 0.50mg



dude, all I can do is guess. Stick with eod and see how it goes.


----------



## bigalex (Dec 16, 2017)

​update


ill stop the arimidex and use it when symptoms flare up 


cause people been telloing me im gnna crash my estro??? is it true? i take it only on pin days 2 times a week 0.50


but ill still use the proviron for this ****ing bloat i have around my stomach and love handlles plus the benefits of hardness and moodness are good 


im 6.1 104 kilos skinny fat and i dont eat like shit around 3500 - 4000- calories a day and i eat clean 


maybe one cheat meal ever 2nd or 3rd day but im bulking 


could it be the sustanon or smthing else? thanks people !!! 
and as i said im only on 2 shot shots sustanon weekly so 250mgx2
should i increase cardio?? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2017)

maybe somebody else will take pity on you as you aren't taking my advice. 

Good luck


----------



## bigalex (Dec 16, 2017)

bro tell me exactly ur advice simple please
 im 500mg week of sus 
how much proviron or arimdex is needeed or if needed at all?
im so confused researching a million forums etc its **** 
just tell me what u recommend like layout
thanks


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 16, 2017)

bigalex said:


> bro tell me exactly ur advice simple please
> im 500mg week of sus
> how much proviron or arimdex is needeed or if needed at all?
> im so confused researching a million forums etc its ****
> ...



In my opinion at only 500 a week you probably don’t even need an AI and you don’t need arimidex unless you have gyno issues. I would recommend aromasin if your having bloating or water retention issues it will shed the water weight quick.... and also IMO your on gear and I assume your training properly and only consuming 3500-4000 Cals a day seems low to me especially if you say it’s clean. I wouldn’t recommend anything less than 5,000 if your trying to build... if your trying to cut then I’d say your taking the wrong approach completely.


----------



## RISE (Dec 17, 2017)

Dude, you're all over the place.  Heres where you fuked up.
1. No research before using.
2.  Bought shitty gear.
3.  Ignored the simple advice of starting with 500 mg a w/k.  I guess bc everyone's different, which you know nothing about yet.
4.  Freaking out over an AI when you have no sides.
5.  Not having a plan on how to get bloodwork done.
6.  Coming in here with recommendations like you know your shit and then begging for help.
7.  Tell us you are eating 4k "clean" calories a day, but you cant even get a beginner cycle right.  

I could keep going on but ive already wasted enough time.  Only advice ill give is you better hope your shit is bunk or severely underdosed, bc your cycle is shit.


----------



## RISE (Dec 17, 2017)

Jin said:


> Looks good. You should get test levels and e2 checked after 3 weeks of the new protocol. To make sure your gear is legit and your adex is dosed correctly.
> 
> In the states you can get private blood work. Dunno about Greece.



Something tells me they dont use slang like "i reckon" in Greece...


----------



## bigalex (Dec 17, 2017)

im aussie n greece thats why 
ok let me start from the start i ****ed up no research just pinned all i knew was my pct
my protcool is this
do i meed any changes please guys this is the better forum than the other cause its the most active

*Started October 27*
*Finish February*
*3 weeks after last pin I start pct for a month*

*Cycle 4 months*
*Sustanon 500mg weekly 2 shots*
*proviron 100mg ed till end of cycle*
*Arimidex 0.50 e3d ??*

*also im feeling a slight pain when i rub my nipples lightly is this me being paranoid?*

*Pct*
*Novaldex 40/40/20/20*
*clomid if needed

thanks again and sorry **** the other forums im staying here and listening to you people cause its too much ****ing info everywhere until i know how my body reacts..*


----------



## bigalex (Dec 17, 2017)

RISE said:


> Dude, you're all over the place.  Heres where you fuked up.
> 1. No research before using.
> 2.  Bought shitty gear.
> 3.  Ignored the simple advice of starting with 500 mg a w/k.  I guess bc everyone's different, which you know nothing about yet.
> ...



ur completely right


----------



## bigalex (Dec 17, 2017)

btw im on week 6 should i go for 16 weeks?


----------



## RISE (Dec 17, 2017)

Start arimidex at .5 mg did, if you start seeing sides then up it to 1st eod or 1 mg ed if need be.

Go the 16 wks if everything is fine.  Grab some hcg to add to your pct.  Start the hcg at 500iu's everyday for 10 days after your last shot.  Start nolva 4 days after hcg.

Everythimg else is fine.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 17, 2017)

dude your text color sucks lol


----------



## Maijah (Dec 17, 2017)

Why proviron? Imo completely unnecessary. Take 12.5 mg aromasin EOD if you are retaining water or get itchy nips. That is all I have to say


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 18, 2017)

Choose your route... let us know how it goes and if nothing else you have to have learned some valuable information by now. You should see some pretty decent results from your doses just keep your estrogen in check but don’t crash it either or you’ll feel like shit!


----------

